# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  2 Channel digital proportional radio control system

## Nemmesis

Παιδιά ψάχνω για ψηφιακή δικάναλη τηλεκατεύθυνση κάτι σαν *αυτό* απλά για το project δεν υπάρχει χρόνος όποτε το ebay αποκλείεται 
Κάπου στα 30€, αν υπάρχει κάτι ας στείλει pm και τα βρίσκουμε στην τιμή

----------

